

Amazon was down - jemhoff
http://amazon.com?what

======
kylec
The title now says "Amazon was down" but I'm still getting "Http/1.1 Service
Unavailable"

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I removed the querystring from the URL and then it worked for me.

~~~
kylec
I did as well, and still got the error. I'm now getting the home page, but
that doesn't necessarily mean the site's fully back up.

~~~
scrapcode
Http/1.1 Service Unavailable for me. Almost an hour later.

------
ericb
Some folks at Amazon are having a really bad day right now.

~~~
noir_lord
I suspect they are having a busy day right now, tomorrow will be the _bad_ day
:).

------
fredley
It's spontaneously up for me, sometimes I get a homepage, most of the time I
get Http/1.1 Service Unavailable.

~~~
marithe
spontaneously?

~~~
etjossem
Sporadically.

------
acangiano
I wonder how many millions are lost per minute of downtime.

~~~
potatolicious
I'd suspect not a lot. The number that gets tossed around is based on the
whole year's sales divided by downtime - but that fails to account for
seasonality.

The retail market in the USA can be accurately summarized as "slow trickle
slow trickle slow trickle slow trickle MASSIVE DELUGE OMG OMG slow trickle
slow trickle..."

It would shock people how _much_ consumer spending is shoved into the
November-December time frame. Since this downtime is in the middle of May, I
don't expect them to lose much money at all.

~~~
shawabawa3
Also, a lot of the "lost" orders during the down time will actually just be
delayed. I imagine most people will just try to place their order again
tomorrow

~~~
potatolicious
That depends too. I suspect at this time of year it's true - during the
holidays I wouldn't bank on it. When people are gift shopping downtime easily
means the difference between a sale and the customer jumping in their car and
running down to the Toys 'R Us.

Downtime is a _Big Deal_ during the high retail season, and not really a big
deal outside of it.

------
priteau
All other Amazon sites (.co.uk, .fr, .de, etc.) are up.

------
Uchikoma
Who changed this to "was down"? (After 23 minutes) it still is 90% down on
reload (for me).

------
up_and_up
This seems to be working:

<http://www.amazon.com/?is_it_jeff=1>

------
heliostatic
Tried buying something just now, errored out.

------
jttam
At least AWS is still up!

~~~
martin_
It's usually the reverse... AWS goes down but Amazon carries on quite happily

~~~
acdha
> AWS goes down but Amazon carries on quite happily

Usually more like “isolated parts of AWS go down and people who didn't follow
Amazon's deployment guidelines complain”

------
edem
I wonder whether Wall Street will feel this or not.

------
jpswade
"Http/1.1 Service Unavailable"

Proxy down?

~~~
kivikakk
Whoops, forgot to check nginx.conf didn't have any syntax errors before
restarting!

------
darkxanthos
Just blew the minds of everyone I work with.

------
Fletch137
Still up for me at 3PM, Northwest UK.

------
tannerc
Looks like it's back up now.

------
afshinmeh
It's alive now.

~~~
mayneack
Not for me

------
JeremyMorgan
they should get some better web hosting!

~~~
pfg
they should try this new aws thing everyone is talking about!

~~~
simplyinfinity
nah man ... they should move away from HostGator and go to Linode! I've heard
real nice things about Linode

------
jgv
Whenever something like this happens I always think it was my fault because I
just ordered a tube of toothpaste.

~~~
autotravis
's/think/hope/g'

~~~
ihuman
:%s/think/hope/g

~~~
autotravis
Vim? real programmers use sed.

~~~
ihuman
Real programmers use a magnatized needle and a steady hand

~~~
swatkat
<http://xkcd.com/378/> :)

~~~
pmelendez
Thanks! I didn't understand the magnetized needle joke at first :)

Edit: Downvoted? Really? For showing appreciation for a link?

------
afshinmeh
What happening to Amazon? #wtf

------
Tobani
its not down. They are just experiencing api slowness... chill!

~~~
martin_
It's definitely down

~~~
Tobani
you apparently have never been to the aws status page.

~~~
munimkazia
We are talking about Amazon.com, not AWS. They are completely independent
services

~~~
throwaway86542
Amazon.com does run on EC2. You can bet that if EC2 had a a complete regional
outage (which is extremely rare) Amazon.com would be down.

In general Amazon.com makes extensive use of AWS services internally as well,
but it's very well architected to handle service outages without it being
immediately obvious to the end user.

~~~
rpdillon
Amazon.com doesn't run on EC2.

